# Welche Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung  kann man empfehlen



## tkkg (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo Miteinander: ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung die zuverlässig, Robust und einfach zu Händeln ist, und der Preis sollte für die Steuerung angemessen sein. Die Programmierung möchte ich in Funktionsbaustein ausführen. Das Aufgabengebiet der SPS ist in der Stahlbauindustrie, und soll für die Anwendungen von Drehmaschinen, Kransteuerungen und Gerätewaschmaschinen usw. eingesetzt werden. 
Nach Lagen Recherche, gefiel mir die Mitsubishi FX oder die Vipa mit der MHJ Software, da sie kein Nischenprodukt ist. Meine Frage ist - welche der beiden Steuerungen ist die vielfältigere und wer hat eine bessere Programmierstruktur. Oder gibt es eine andere Alternative Steuerung, die meine Bedürfnisse gerecht werden. Ich könnte für kleines Geld eine Mitsubishi Software GX Developer IEC 5.0 bekommen, welche Unterschiede liegen in der aktuellen Version. Für jede Kritik, Anregungen und Meinungen zu diesem Beitrag bin ich dankbar.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Februar 2009)

hallo,
das ist auch eine frage was der kunde wünscht und worauf die mitarbeiter geschult sind, es ist sonst eine reine glaubensfrage, vipa siemens mitsubishi und co.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wohin sollen denn die Maschinen verkauft werden?
Wie schnell müssen dort Ersatzteile verfügbar sein?


MfG


----------



## rkoe1 (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mit beiden (Vipa, Mitsubishi) gute Erfahrungen, auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen, gemacht. Als Vorteil bei Mitsubishi empfinde ich die durchgehende Softwarestrucktur (gleiches System ob FX oder Q), da auch ältere Software ohne Probleme in neuere Systeme geladen werden kann und auch eine Software von einem FX- in ein Q-System übertragen werden kann.

Die  Softwareversion 7.01 kann die neueren Systeme wie FX3U parametrieren. Dies ist mit der 5.xx noch nicht möglich. Es gibt aber eine günstige Upgrade-Software für 5.xx nach 7.01.

Viele Grüße
rkoe1


----------



## tkkg (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo Sockenralf , die Firma ist in Deutschland und somit auch die Produktion.  Leider  sind manche  Drehbänke schon in die Jahre gekommen, die meisten Maschinen kommen aus dem Osteuropäischen Raum.  Die Steuerung ist  in Klappertechnik, und wurde schon sehr viel herum gefuscht, weil die Schaltpläne in Kyrillisch sind. Aber die Mechanik ist unverwüstlich.. Wir besitzen mehrere  Bohrwerke, eines davon ist  weit über 35 Jahre alt, und der Programmablauf erfolgt über Lochkarten (Steuerungstechnisch  eine Zeitreise in der Vergangenheit)  … Noch mal zur SPS,  für mich ist es wichtig ein zuverlässige, und vielfältige Komponenten für meine Projektierung zu besitzen.  Bevor ich mich für ein Produkt entscheide, dass  keine Zukunft hat weil es dünnbesiedelt ist  oder der  Service und die  Firmenprodukt innerhalb kurzer Zeit  nicht gewährleistet  ist. Suche ich einen Sicheren Partner mit den genannten Ansprüchen. Darum bitte ich euch, eure  Persönlichen  Erfahrungen und Meinungen von den SPS Steuerungen mitzuteilen.


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2009)

Wie soll den die Sicherheitstechnik ausgeführt werden?
Vielleicht gleich ne Steuerung die dies mit übernehmen kann?
Thomas


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2009)

Mitsubishi:
Äußerst zuverlässige Steuerungen, laufen bei meinen Applikationen absolut problemlos über viele Jahre.
Der IEC-Developer ist gemessen an anderen Werkzeugen imho beschissen und an manchen Stellen furchtbar umständlich.
Support von Mitsubishi ist hervorragend, Ersatzteilversorgung kann ich nicht beurteilen,
da ich das noch nie benötigt habe.
Das einzige was da bisher defekt war, waren Analogeingangskarten, die aber durch Blitzeinschlag getötet wurden ...

Vipa:
Damit habe ich keine sehr tiefgreifenden Erfahrungen, von der Programmstrucktur ists halt Siemens,
das mag man oder halt eben nicht.

Ansonsten bietet Mitsubishi speziell vor allem im Servo/Motion/CNC Bereich auch eine ganze Menge,
wo Vipa speziell im Grunde gar nichts vorzuweisen hat.
Vipa verlässt sich in den Punkten offensichtlich eher auf Siemens...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rkoe1 (22 Februar 2009)

Kann mich MSB hier nur anschliessen. Komme aber mit dem GX IEC Developer gut zurecht.


----------



## tkkg (22 Februar 2009)

Der Hauptstromkreis wird mit einem Hauptschütz versehen, dass  mit einem  z.B  SIRIUS Überwachungsrelais zur Abschaltung gebracht wird, bei der Betätigung des Pilztaster oder überlast Bimetall „wird die SPS auf 0 zurück gesetzt, quasi zwei getrennte Systeme“.


----------



## tkkg (22 Februar 2009)

Danke für die Info MSB und  rkoe 1, das bestätigt  mein vorhaben. Ich liebäugele schon zur Mitsubishi. Die Jungs von Mitsubishi sind sehr hilfsbereit, diese Erfahrung hab ich schon gemacht. Da ich einige Frequenzumformer in Einsatzhabe. Siemens und Service!!! Naja


----------



## maxi (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ih habe immer sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Siemens Service gemacht.
Wenn du ihn nachts oder am Sonntag benötigst kostet er halt etwas, aber meist besser als keinen Service.

Bei der Vipa hättest du den Vorteil das 95% der Programmierer mit dieser arbeiten können, da es die gleiche Programmierung wie bei einer Siemens S7-300/400 ist. Bei der Mitsubishi halt keine 5%. Allerdings haben es meiner Erfahrung jene wenige, die diese Programmieren können auch richtig drauf.

Die HW der Mitsubishi ist allerdings sehr gut. Bei deinen Anlagen, die einmal programmiert werden und dann wieder 30 Jahre ohne Änderung laufen sollen währe es sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Kieler (3 März 2009)

Das Thema ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich muss einfach nochmal WAGO + Codesys ins Spiel bringen.

- Kostengünstig
- da Codesys : nicht zu exotisch
- gerade bei überschaubarer E/A Zahl klasse in der Montage da sie sich wie eine Klemmenleiste verhält
- immer Ethernet an Bord
- eine kleine Web Visu an Bord

Anosnten muss man sich irgendwann einfach entscheiden. Wirklich schlecht ist keine der hier aufgeführten Alternativen.


----------



## Knaller (12 März 2009)

*Welche Steuerung wofür???*

Hallo Gemeinde

Wie ich aus dem Text sehe geht es um Modernisierung von Anlagen. Da die Steuerúngstechnik geändert wird, ist erstmal eine Sicherheits und Risikoanalyse fällig. Danach ist ein Steuerungssystem zuwählen welche dem heutiegen Stand der TEchnik entspricht. Da kommt`s dicke. Eine Drehmaschine kann wahrscheinlich nicht mit der gleichen Steuerung einer Krananlage ausgerüstet werden. Auf jedenfall muß bei der Drehmaschine eine sichere Achsbewegung sichergestellt werden. Krananlagen müssen mit redudanten Bremsen ausgerüstet sein.   Also immer sehr vorsichtig mit dem Umbau von Anlagen.  Die Geschichte NOT_AUS ist gesondert zubetrachten.  Man muß unterscheiden  "STOP"  "SCHNELL-STOP" und NOT_AUS. Bei NOT AUS ist im Fehlerfalle der Mensch und oder die Maschine zuschützen.
Der 1. Punkt ist Schutz des Menschen, kann für die Maschine tödlich sein.
2 Punkt im Fehlerfalle ist durch ein gezieltes Stillsetzen der Maschine der Mensch vor Gefahren zuschützen.  -->  kann bedeuten das die Antriebe gezielt mit Energie gebremst werden. 
Das sind alles Dinge die nicht soleicht zubeantworten sind. 

Um am 24.09.2009 24 Uhr kommt die neue Maschinenrichtline ohne Wenn und Aber.  Das heißt jetz kann noch nach der alten Umgebaut werden. 
Die neue Richtline verlangt eine Berechnung der Sicherheit einer Maschine 
Also ran an den Speck.
Die neue Steuerungstechnik sollte schon auf die Maschinenrichtline ausgerichtet sein.   Ich kann nur raten einen Spezi für Sicherheit mit einzubinden.  Gesiebte Luft ist nicht schön...........

mfg Knaller


----------



## Knaller (12 März 2009)

*Steuerng aber Welche*

In den Drehmaschinen muß der Personenschutz beim Einrichten berücksichtig werden. z.B. sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit. Bei Schwerkraft belastete Vertikalachsen (Kran oder Handlingssystem) sicheres Bremsensystem 

Daher ist die Entscheidung relativ Schwierig. Neue Maschinenrichtline ab 29-09-2009 24 Uhr gilt auch fürn Instandhaltungspersonal die was Umbauen..

mfg
Knaller


----------



## MSB (12 März 2009)

Wobei ja aber die Sicherheitstechnik mit der Steuerung zunächst mal gar nichts zu tun hat,
und von dieser im Prinzip auch unabhängig sein kann (bzw. von div. Rückmeldungen abgesehen im Regelfall auch ist).

Wenn es ein Umbau ist, steht ja noch nicht mal fest, solange sich nicht wesentliche Parameter (Vorschübe etc.) ändern,
das man die neue MRL berücksichtigen muss und oder die Sicherheitstechnik neu auszulegen hat.
Stichwort "wesentliche Änderung".

Achtung persönliche Meinung:
Stand der Technik ist doch der im juristischen Sinne dämlichst Begriff der jemals eingeführt worden ist,
vor allem ist dieser dehnbar wie Kaugummi.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Knaller (13 März 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich bin selber im Service für Antriebstechnik. Sobald die Steuerungstechnik in einer Anlage umgestellt wird z.B. Klappertechnik -> SPS ist eine Sicherheits und Riskoanalyse fällig. Stand der Technik gilt das Datum der Umbauplanung. Jeder der eine Planung einer Maschine übernimmt ist verpflicht den aktuellen Stand der Technik zukennen. 
z.B. Lektüre der einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften.
Ich bin mit einem Fall beschäftigt. 
Ein anerkannter Hersteller von Ladeportalen hat an einer Anlage einen Absturz der Vertikal Achse gehabt. Ausfall der Bremse im Antrieb. Untersuchung durch die Behörden. Ergebnis Maschine entsprach bei der Konstruktion (Umbau) nicht dem Stand der Technik Es fehlte ein zweites Bremssystem ( Absturzsicherung). Der Hersteller mußte 60 Anlagen umbauen. Lösungansätze 1. Boolsche Absteckung oder 2. Sicheres Bremsen und Haltesystem mit zyklischer Bremsenüberwachung, oder 3. Fallsicherungssystem wie bei der Hebebühne 
Der TÜV Bayern und http://www.nsbiv.ch/ sind da Spezialisten und werden oft als Gutachter eingesetzt. 
Ich bin vieleicht zuvorsichtig, aber gesiebte Luft will ich nicht atmen.

mfg Knaller


----------



## MSB (13 März 2009)

Hier ein interessantes Dokument über "wesentliche Veränderungen":
http://www.bgchemie.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-781/_nr-2/i.html

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## HeLi (15 März 2009)

Es gibt doch auch Kleinsteuerungen bei denen Sicherheitsfunktionen mit übernommen werden können (z.B. von Moeller die easy-safety).
Diese Systeme sind doch als Ersatz für Klapperschütze einfach und preiswert zu verwenden.

MfG
HeLi


----------



## xetni (22 März 2009)

*Mitsubishi*

Mitsubishi ist schon Klasse !
Man merkt halt daß die aus der CNC/Roboterecke kommen.
Sehr mächtige Befehle - gute Schrittkettenprogrammierung.

Hardware ist absolut zuverlässig.
Die Softwarekosten sind moderat.
Wenn man nur kleine bis mittlere Steuerungen benötigt
kauft man für wenig Geld die GX-Developer FX Software.


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2009)

xetni schrieb:


> Mitsubishi ist schon Klasse !
> Man merkt halt daß die aus der CNC/Roboterecke kommen.
> Sehr mächtige Befehle - gute Schrittkettenprogrammierung.
> 
> ...



Sicher, aber ehrlich, wenn irgendwie möglich, setze ich was aus unseren Landen ein, gibt ja in Deutschland genug!


----------

